# Latest Purchase



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

straight out of the packet my latest blandford and its a meteor and i have another 2 blandfords on the way


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Nice


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Like the watch but the strap is deffo not for me.


----------



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

michaelh said:


> Like the watch but the strap is deffo not for me.


agree mate but what would you put on it


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Bill_uk said:


> michaelh said:
> 
> 
> > Like the watch but the strap is deffo not for me.
> ...


Modern silicon black Tropic.


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Bill_uk said:


> michaelh said:
> 
> 
> > Like the watch but the strap is deffo not for me.
> ...


I would maybe put a black nato on, a nice leather or one of Roy's rubber oyster style straps. I have one of these and it is very good quality. The clasp is exceptionally good. (Oyster btw.)


----------

